# How long in a trailer?



## kait18

i have never done it but someone told me once it should be every 3-4 hours and another told me every 5-7 hours. so i have no idea. but i would think somewhere between every 4-5 hours would be ok. to check for watering and eating and what not.

hope you get a better response then mine


----------



## Idlepastures

I haven't done any long hauls with horses, but we do with our show cattle. We haul all over the state, but we always stop about 3 hrs in to take a potty break for the humans. We check on the calves. Then at hour 6, calves get take off the trailer to walk around. If I were hauling horses, I'd do the same. 

I think it also depends on how use the horses are to being in the trailer.


----------



## Corporal

We've trailered many times to CO and SD, which are about 20-24 hour drives. We've also travelled 13-18 hour trips to places in VA, MD, PA, and GA. At first we found midway stops, and spent a night half-way there. I use both quilts/polos or shipping boots for ALL trailer trips, btw. DH and I always change drivers _*every 2 hours.*_ We top off our tank and/or stop for a meal and we check their hay nets and offer water--I don't have a place for water buckets in my 4-horse slant trailer, but I load my safe mare in the back, and I can water her and SAFELY give water to the middle horse (5yo QH), plus I can enter through the escape door and water the front horse, (5 yo KMHSA), who is 16'3hh and gets a double-wide area--I took out one divider for him to give him more travel room.
Often we've hauled for a whole day and not taken them out. It's fine to unload your horse every 4 or 6 hours and stretch his legs, but you *NEED TO PLAN WHERE* you will do this. Consider if your horse will break a lead when tied to your trailer in a new surrounding. If you are not sure about this, I suggest that you ONLY unload at a stable that accepts travelers, and THAT must be pre-arranged, including sending a copy of negative Coggins, and perhaps other medical information. A truck stop or a rest area is NOT a good place to unload, even for an obedient horse when you consider how fast some folks drive into them. I've thought about this quite a bit, since I posted how _I_ travel on another (not-so-friendly) horse forum and everybody bit my head off!!
I know that most trailers come with rubber matting built in, but mine has a wooden floor, and I use 3 (4x6) 1/2" cattle button rubber mats and 2 (2x6) rubber mats with "skids" so to prevent slippage. I also put down fresh pine shavings. Avoid finely round sawdust bc stuff flies around in a trailer. Something I haven't done but WILL do in the future--it's been months since I trailered--use fly-masks when you trailer. =D


----------



## kevinshorses

If the trip was under ten hours I wouldn't offer feed and I would make as few stops as possible. When stopped don't walk the horses much. They have to work pretty hard to stay standing in a moving trailer so it's probably best for them to just stand still for a while. If it's over ten hours I would find someplace to put them up for the night and give them a little feed and water.


----------



## Bearkiller

How do you plan for stops? I am looking at 15+ hours total. Do you find a stable or do you just find a camp ground and tie them? I have a spot about 7 hours in so it won't be a big deal on this trip but let's say I haul them to corpus christi TX. 24 hours of driving. 2+ days. I have driven it straight through but wouldn't want to with the horses. Maybe this would be more of a pain than it's worth.........


----------



## kevinshorses

Do a little computer work and find a county fairgrounds that rents stalls by the day. Our litlte county fairgrounds has about twenty stalls that are reserved for transient horses. You could just leave them tied to the trailer if your going to be there with them but I'd get a motel room and I wouldn't sleep well if I left my horse tied to a trailer somewhere else. I don't recommend depending on facilities provided at a motel or KOA. I've seen more of these that are inadequate than I've seen that are even borderline okay.


----------



## Bearkiller

Thanks, I should have known that. I can't believe the stalls people keep their horses in full time here. I went and looked at some horses down there. Not very impressive but would be perfect for overnight.


----------



## Corporal

Also, look into privately owned horse campgrounds AND state parks with horse camping. I've been trailering horses since 1986, and I have LOTS of stories, good and bad, from my experiences. =b I give my horses one day of rest after I arrive at my destination before I work them. =D


----------



## Corporal

To answer your question, most of the time I leave them in the trailer. They are safe, and they get a break from balancing every 2 hours. DH started this practice to ensure that neither of us would drive tired, especially since we did a lot of summer driving through the night. Sirius radio REALLY helps at night! I usually trailer to my (Amish) farrier one hour every 6-8 weeks. Don't load up the hay nets for short trips, but everybody that I was acquainted with when I started traveling recommended feeding bc it gives the horses something to eat and something to do, and THAT makes longer trips more palatable for them, IMHO. *I suggest you err on the side of caution regarding everything with trailering.* Make your own opinions, and stick to it. Neither feeding nor abstaining while travelling is abusive.
Speaking of trailering stories, we had an older (19yo when we bought him) TWH who loaded fine, but rushed backwards when unloading. We finally fixed this by DH, who closed up the back before I unhooked him. He hit the back door--left a dent and spooked himself. He was totally cured of the habit after this, and afterwards took baby steps backwards, including letting me monitor and tell him "down" for each foot as he stepped off of my stock-type trailer, as I do when I unload everybody else. Speaking of trailering, I suggest that you NOT let your horse turn around in the trailer to unload, unless, of course, he is loaded facing backwards. Most trailers are designed to load facing forwards and unload backing, and it certainly is good horse manners for a horse to back obediently! I was thrilled to see Ryan Gingerich demonstrate backing out of a trailer (via a box for initial training) by watching your horse's feet and telling him when he is stepping off of the trailer, whether to the ground or onto the ramp bc I have _always_ done this, for all four feet. I used to think people thought I was a little nuts for doing this. =d
One last thought--I stick with the semis when I drive. They cannot start fast or stop fast, just like us, and you can set your cruise control to stay with a convoy. _Very rarely_ has a semi-trailer driver cut me off, but I wish I had a dollar for each time a compact car cut me off while trailering. **mad face**


----------



## Bearkiller

Thanks for all of the advice. Both of my horses are older so they trailer fine. After the oldest one testing me the first time. The 11 year old does turn around to unload but I figured it was safer. Maybe I shouldn't have been letting her do this. I really don't have any horse "mentors" around here because I have different desires, I guess. I want to go ride with my hounds in the woods and chase critters, everyone else I know with horses ropes and chases cows. I'll get it all figured out some day. LOL


----------



## Corporal

I used to let mine turn around, too, when I had an older, aging, safe to travel herd. I stopped letting them turn around when my 13yo (safe, easy to trailer) mare tried this last year on her own, and spooked herself. She was shaking and upset bc she almost got stuck. I'm not going to tell you to stop, just telling what I know. Happy trailering! Every time you do it, you get better at it. I'm sure you already know, but I thought I'd mention that it's safe to use sway bars and chains if you have a bumper hitch. Don't forget to have a workable battery hooked up with a breakaway, if you have a gooseneck. My 1993, 3/4-ton Cummins Dodge is hooked up for both bumper hitch and a gooseneck trailer. It's a good selling point, _if I can ever give it up._ We now have a 2007, full-ton Dodge Cummins doolie for hauling, and I get a lead foot driving it, even when the trailer is fully loaded.


----------



## Corporal

Now, I'm sounding like a nag, but I ALMOST FORGOT--use *a lot* of white lithium grease on the ball. Ceratinly use more than is recommended. It always helps, and it never hurts to use too much, although you might get some on your clothes.=b The hitch and the ball are always moving around.


----------



## Allison Finch

I have trailered across country a couple of times and used to trailer Fla/Penn/Fla every show season. I NEVER take a horse out of the trailer to walk around while in transit...ever. I will stop every 3/4 hours to gas up and eat. I will park and water the horses. I simply let the horses stand in a still trailer for 15 to 30 minutes. It offers all the rest that they need. Unloading stresses the horse unnecessarily and you just might not get them back in the trailer.

On multi day trips, I will plan horse hotel/stalls along the way. There are several good sites for this

North America Horse Hotels and Overnight Boarding Stables Directory - O Horse!

Horsetrip.com-An Online Overnight Stabling Directory for Horse Stabling and Horse Motels

I use standing wraps for protection and support. I do not, personally, like shipping boots with the velcro closures. They have a tendency to slip down.


----------



## Bearkiller

Great information. Thanks!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Every 3-4 hours, try to stop for about 10-15 minutes, but you don't need to take them out. When I go on a annual 4 hr trailer ride to this camping spot, I stop for about 5 minutes for bathroom break for me, and for the horses to rest in the trailer. If the trailer ride is going to be 8+ hours, I try stop for about 5-10 minutes, and lead the horses around, offer water, etc., and if possible stop another time for 10-15 minutes, but don't take them out, but this is only if they are great at loading, you have enough people for all the horses, and it is a very safe spot, or you are just asking for trouble.


----------



## Darrin

Corporal said:


> Now, I'm sounding like a nag, but I ALMOST FORGOT--use *a lot* of white lithium grease on the ball. Ceratinly use more than is recommended. It always helps, and it never hurts to use too much, although you might get some on your clothes.=b The hitch and the ball are always moving around.


I keep a small tub of axle grease in the trailers tack room. Everytime I hook up, pop the lid off, turn upside down, dip it onto the ball and I now have one nicely greased ball. I do this for each and every trip, even if it's for a 15 minute trip down to a park. It's a quick, convenient and a clean way to grease which means I will do it evertime instead of coming up with a reason not to.

I've done some long trailering trips with the horses (up to 1600 miles) and how I handle it depends on the situation. 
-Less then 4 hrs I drive straight through.
-Full day of driving I stop every 4hrs, I need to stretch my legs and they need rest theirs. At lunch/dinner time they get some food and water while I fill up on food and water. I'll also take them out for a bit at that time if it is a safe environment to do so.
-Overnight accomodations depend on what I'm doing. If it's a camping trip then I camp just like every other night with horses on a tie line or stalls if available at that camp site. When just traveling from point A to B then I look on line to see if there is any horse hotels in the area of a planned stop. If not, I will leave them in the trailer overnight in a hotel parking lot.

Tips:
-Get a horse trailer water tank installed if you don't have one already.
-Think about getting water tight corner feeders for your horse trailer if you have a slant load. Not sure if there is something similar for straight loads but probably is. I put water and feed in there so they can stay hydrated and full. Just remember to dump it out a couple times (at least once) a day so the hay doesn't start to ferment.
-Get your coggins and brand inspections for when hauling out of state and keep them on you along with your other horse papers. You never know when you have to pull over and show them. A lot of states require horse trailers to pull over at weight stations along with trucks. They may wave you on or they just might pull you over for a full inspection, just like a trucker, you had best make sure everything is kosher. Without coggins and brand testing they may quarantine your horse or just might make you call a vet on an emergency call and come out to do it. That can be quite spendy and time consuming. Of course while waiting they just might get bored and inspect your tow vehicle and trailer, make sure they are in good shape too.
-If you have to overnight with your horses in the trailer, slap a padlock on the trailer door. You'll sleep much better knowing someone can't be stealing your horses.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I travel with horses a lot and my routine is pretty simple. Normally, I'm in an oversized 3 horse trailer and depending on number of horses I'm hauling I may or may not let them off the trailer. 

I check the horses and offer water every time I stop for a bathroom break for me. I always have a full hay bag in front of the horses and I don't feed concentrates on long trips. My stops are generally 2 hrs to 3 hrs between stops. If the horses are in good shape, I offer water, stop long enough to water everyone and then get going again. If I'm hauling a horse in poor condition, then I'll stop for 30 mins or so to give him a chance to eat standing still and to rest a bit from balancing. (Poor condition = Rescue) If I'm only hauling 1 horse, and the trip is say 8-12 hrs total, I let them ride loose in the trailer so they can move and I don't get them off the trailer. If I'm on a longer trip (1-2-3 days) then I get them off each night and take them for a nice long walk or turn them out in a paddock if we stop at a horse motel. I stop for not less than 8 hrs per night on long trips, preferably 12 hrs, to give them a chance to rest and relax. If I'm only hauling 1 horse, since my trailer is big, I deep bed with shavings and after the end of the day walk, I put them back in the trailer and let that be their stall. ONLY if I'm hauling 1 horse, no more. If I'm hauling 2-3 horses then we stop at a horse motel for the night. 

I also try to plan my route so that I'm driving around 500-600 miles/day no more. That's 8 hrs at 70 mph. If I get behind for some reason I may drive up to 10 hrs but never more than 12, for my safety and the horses. 

I just did a trip to New Mexico to pick up a very starved mare, I'm scoring her between 1-2 on the scale. I drove out Monday, appx 8 hrs, met the lady who was giving me the horse and put the horse in my trailer. She had shavings to lay in, lots of grass hay and 5 gals of fresh water. We then went to eat dinner and when I came back I checked on the mare and she was eating and drinking and looking quite content. I went into the hotel and slept and the next morning about 9:30 we left to come back to OK. Before we left, I refilled her water and hay and cleaned the trailer and then went back into the hotel and had breakfast. My first stop was Amarillo, about 3 - 3.5 hrs from Santa Rosa and I made sure she had more water and I picked out the trailer so she had clean shavings to stand in and then I ate lunch. This gave her about a 60 min break to eat and drink and relax. We stopped again in a little town named Erick, probably about 2.5 hrs from Amarillo and repeated the rest stop. From Erick we went to a truck stop in OKC, about 2.5 hrs, and repeated the rest stop again. After OKC we went to my place which is about 1.5 hrs and then she got bedded down in my barn for the night. She got a nice thick blanket put on her and I filled the barn with her new/old pasture mates (I used to own this mare and took her back because her owner fell on hard times) so she'd have company and they'd all help to keep the chill off the barn. All totalled this trip home took me close to 10+ hrs instead of the 8 it took to get to NM but she arrived well rested and not stressed and was very happy to see her friends when she got home. 

If I'm travelling on a trip that I'd normally drive in 2 days without horses I add an extra day when I'm hauling. That's worked out as a pretty good rule of thumb for me.


----------



## Saddlebag

One horse was on the trailer 10 hours. He was loose, the trailer very smooth as was the driver so the horse could move around as he wished. He arrived in very good shape. In Ontario there are laws about how long one can haul before letting the animals out. I think it's about 12 hours then they have to be out for the night. Off loading in a strange place can actually be more stressful on the horse than the familiarity of the trailer.


----------



## Northern

Gotta say, wonderful advice from all!


----------

